# Poudriere Image Questions



## Phishfry (Jan 12, 2020)

Well I have Poudriere Image spitting out images. NanoBSD style using the -t firmware switch.
I was able to use my NanoBSD overlay directory directly for Poudriere Image file overlays for configuration.

So it went pretty smoothly but I have a few sticking points. Looking for suggestions.

First missing feature from my NanoBSD config file is my root-password script.

```
cust_rootpasswd() (
    echo 'freebsd' | pw -V ${NANO_WORLDDIR}/etc/ usermod root -h 0
)
```
How can I add a default root password with Poudriere Image?

The other question is how to add root enabled=YES to sshd_config?
I have added a modified sshd_config to my overlay so that works.

I am tempted to do the same for a root password but unsure about the encrytped password file.
Any suggestions for a new Poudriere Image user?

I needed to make UEFI appliance images and Poudriere seemed to have a method that works.
I used this page to get started:





						Poudriere image [BSD Router Project]
					






					bsdrp.net


----------



## Phishfry (Jan 13, 2020)

I ended up copying the needed password files to my overlay directory from an active installation to add a root password to my Poudriere Image.
master.passwd
passwd
pwd.db
spwd.db

So I added all my WITHOUT= files and ended up with two 450MB gpt partitions for the OS.


----------

